# Forum Home Renovation Decking  Hardwood Decking on Steel Frame

## dave284

Hi everyone, 
Have been a regular "guest" visitor and reader on this site over the last 6 months as we planned and built 60m of fencing and now planning and building a deck. Some fantastic advice on here. 
My question is in regards to fixing hardwood decking timber to a steel frame.  
I have installed a ProDek steel frame for an 11m x 4m deck. The system uses 200mm x 50mm steel beams. 
We are looking at using mixed australian hardwood as the decking (any thoughts on using this type of timber? good or bad?).  
Speaking to a bloke at a local fastener store he advised to use a nail gun and nail using a stainless cup head nail designed to go into steel (he showed me a specific type designed for this but cannot remember the brand/name). 
Reading on this forum there is a lot of negative comments about using a nail gun due to the risk of splitting and many recommend pre-drilling and nailing or screwing.  My question though is what are my options for fixing to a steel frame? Are there alternatives to using a nail gun with the nails recommended to me? 
thanks in advance
Dave

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Look at a treated wing tek screw like this one http://www.buildex.com.au/products/p...ck+%2D+fencing

----------


## Cooky

You can get screws that go through steel, I forget what they're called, tec screws or something. They self 'bore' a hole into the steel, then the tread that follows has a slightly larger diameter and this spirals into and grips the steel. 
I guess that'd be your best approach. 
I'd be interested to hear more responses tho, cos I might be doing this myself down the track.

----------


## Cooky

Lol, you just beat me SBD  :Biggrin:

----------


## dave284

thanks guys, have used tek screws before to fix timber palings to gates. Just thought they wouldn't give a neat enough finish to a deck, they are very industrial looking.

----------


## rod1949

Before you lay/fix any decking on the steel joists install a product called Polyflash Strip (there's probably other makes), I got it from Bunnings.  Its to protect the top of the joist from rotting (timber) but the same applies for steel, with it getting wet plus over time gaps between the decking timber fill with dirt which will hold moisture to further assist the rot/rust.

----------


## DNL

Dave284 - do you have any progress photos mate? 
I need to build a deck 11m x 5m and have thought steel framing would be the way the go. I'm very interested in any issues you had mate. 
cheers
Dave (DNL)

----------


## dave284

well I have decided to go with a product called KlevaKlip (www.klevaklip.com.au) for fixing the timber to the decks. All the advice I received indicated that tek screws were the only way to go and whilst you can get SS tek screws I was still not keen on them. SO KlevaKlip it is. 
They are not cheap but they have a product that suits metal joists and 86mm hardwood decking. I have ordered them from Brett's in Brisbane and for a 44 sq metre deck it has cost me $800 just for the brackets. Also need to buy 1400 screws and construction adhesive! As I said not cheap but will give a very nice finish. 
Here are photos of the installation of the steel frame (DIY job so a bit of a mess) and I start laying the decking later this week. Will post some photos of installation of the KlevaKlips and the timber for those interested.

----------


## charter

I've just put Merbau onto a Galv Stratco deck frame. I used the coated screws that have a metal drilling tip followed by a wing that bores the timber hole so that the thread doesnt foul up.The wing then snaps off when it hits the steel. I used a 240v Bosch drill with a clutch / anti-spin setting. The screws are self counter sinking. They flew in without any splitting of the timber. You can get them at any decent wood yard or off ebay. $100 per 1000. I now need to putty over the screws and sand / coat and hopefully all will be good.

----------


## Al Kilgour

My deck is also all steel frame and i used Merbau for the boards. The procedure i used was to use a "deckmate" to pre drill the holes into the merbau and the steel joists. Then i used climacoat screws. The job looks great and is solid as a rock.

----------


## alx1711

Dave284 
who is the supplier of your steel frame deck. I am designing my place and i need steel frame span table.

----------

